# Halo not performing well.



## Nosh (Dec 16, 2003)

I just picked up Halo, and I'm surprised that a two year old game is the first game where I have performance problems on. All settings are maxed out obviously, with no Antialiasing and at 800x600, I'm perplexed. Every other game I run works beautiully with full settings, and at 1024x768. Halo drops to 17fps and lower often. I dont want to lose too much detail. Does anyone have any tweaking hints, or, does anyone know what settings would equal the detail/performance of the Xbox game? Thanks!

Edit: Oh I should mention that i'm running the 1.33ghz Powerbook G4 17". With the ATI 9800 Mobility (64MB) And 1GB of RAM.

Edit again: A secondary question, the hard disk in the laptop is 4500rpm, would there be any significant performance gain by running it on my 7200rpm external drive? (Firewire 800 case)


----------



## HateEternal (Dec 16, 2003)

my guess is that the game isnt really using the harddrive much while you are actualy playing, usualy once the map and models are loaded into memory your harddrive usage is minimal.

I am as confused as you though, Halo runs well enough to be playable at 800x600 on my PC which is about 2 years old and the video card is even older (gf2 ti200)

This makes me sad i was hoping halo would be at least playable on my iBook, almost every other game i have tried has worked fairly decently even on max resolution.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2003)

Nosh said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh I should mention that i'm running the 1.33ghz Powerbook G4 17". With the ATI 9800 Mobility (64MB) And 1GB of RAM.



Maybe a typo, but you just have a 9600 ati. There is no 9800 mobility out yet. But how does halo perform on nvidia chips?


----------



## Nosh (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes you're right, 9600, sorry. Wishful thinking I suppose.  MacSoft's support page mentions that some features, such as pixel shading, are disabled if you're running an nVidia chipset. So they might have better performace, though sacrifice the most dramatic graphical effects.


----------



## ShadowCrow (Dec 18, 2003)

I have performace-problems with HALO on my dual 1,2 GHZ G4, with ATI Radeon 9000 and 512MB RAM. It lags, lags, lags and lags some more. All other gamers I run in 1600*1200 with all graphics on max (RtCW, Alien Vs Predator II, Ghost Recon, Americas Army etc) and it never lags, but HALO just sucks on my machine...

I currently run it in 1024*768 and it performs so-so. Atleast it's playable.

All ideas are interesting...


----------



## TheBattman (Dec 19, 2003)

ShadowCrow said:
			
		

> I have performace-problems with HALO on my dual 1,2 GHZ G4, with ATI Radeon 9000 and 512MB RAM. It lags, lags, lags and lags some more. All other gamers I run in 1600*1200 with all graphics on max (RtCW, Alien Vs Predator II, Ghost Recon, Americas Army etc) and it never lags, but HALO just sucks on my machine...
> 
> I currently run it in 1024*768 and it performs so-so. Atleast it's playable.
> 
> All ideas are interesting...


Keep in mind who developed the game.....then ask again why it would run poorly on the Mac platform....


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 19, 2003)

Heh..you aren't alone.  The game performs terribly on the PC as well..it was a horrible port and even with the latest hardware it will chug and lag away on a pc, so I can only imagine how it performs on the mac.  It's a port of a port of a port    Bleh....You aren't alone.


----------



## Damrod (Dec 19, 2003)

This really lets me doubt, if I should consider buying the game. I have a single processor G4 1.25GHz, and from what I read above...It will most likely suck...  

But it's a nice game, I played it on a friends PC, and it was a lot of fun. I hope I get the chance to test play it at the local Mac-Store, to see how it performs on their machines.


----------



## Stridder44 (Dec 19, 2003)

Eh...fun game yes, but maybe it should stick to the consoles instead (dispite it was originally supposed to be on PC first ).


----------



## naodx (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm running halo on my machine which has the following specs: dual 1Ghz g4, nvidia GeForce4Ti, and 2 Gigs of ram. I am running the game with every option turned up as high as it will go, with the exception of the Rendering pipeline which is vertex shaders only, as pixel + vertex shader is grayed out. I'm running this game at 1600 X 1200, and haven't had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## catscout (Dec 25, 2003)

In my G5 1.8Dual (1.5 GB RAM) Halo crashes after the first mission. The game goes flawless until the rescueship (with the hero) lands. Every time I try to play the new mission the program crashes.


----------



## 10bellies (Dec 25, 2003)

It doesn't run too bad on my 800mhz 15" iMac (256mb RAM)
There's the occasional slowdown, but nothing major.


----------



## Pippin (Dec 30, 2003)

On my dual 1.8 mine was crashing to m8, i just uninstalled the game and reinstalled it again... no problems, works like a dream so far. Shame I dont like the game heh.


----------



## Clave (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm afraid that everyone has accept that you can't max out everything on Halo and get good frame-rates...  Once you put everything on medium it actually is a pretty good game, my only complaint is the 2 weapons thing, that is very annoying imo...

BTW Pippin, how far did you get in the game before deciding you didn't like it?


----------



## smoke (Jan 7, 2004)

It runs great on a G5,


----------

